# Dovetail Jigs PC 4216 vs Leigh D4R Pro vs PC Omnijig



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

I pulled the trigger on the PC 4216 Combo Kit for $185 after tax (Looks like it has gone up since buying it a couple days ago) from Home Depot. I might have the opportunity to pick up one of the other jigs up locally pretty much brand new for around $450. My issue is the price difference worth it to get one of the other units. I have no issue returning the PC 4216 to store if need be once I get it.

I do plan on getting a biscuit/plate joiner and want to know if its that difficult to do dovetails say doing two 12" boards and using biscuits to join them? Or should I just get the larger jig for over twice as much? The issues that worried with me with the 24" Leigh and the Omnijig is the fingers over time will no longer tighten correctly even after replacing them. 

The sliding fingers don't seem too difficult to understand or set up but I am just worried about for the money having them wear down over time and not staying where I set them at with continued use. . To anyone that does have a 12" dovetail is it that much of a headache or difficult to dovetail two seperate boards and then biscuit them together? 

If its pretty easy to accurately join two dovetailed boards together I am probably not going to worry about it and stick with my initial purchase. Just after reading some reviews the complaint of warn out fingers/bar seems to be a legit concern. 

Here is what comes with what I ordered.
Porter-Cable 12 in. Deluxe Dovetail Jig Combination Kit-4216 - The Home Depot

Includes template 4211 for half-blind, rabbeted half-blind and sliding dovetails
Includes template 4213 for through dovetails and box joints
Includes template 4215 for miniature through and half-blind dovetails and miniature box joints
Template alignment lines and router bit depth gauges allow quick, easy setup
Router bit depth gauges allow quick and accurate setting of bit depths without measuring
On-board instructions provide clear guidance for applications
Machined aluminum template provides superior cutting accuracy and long-term durability
No assembly required; clamps or bolts directly to work bench
Accommodates stock from 1/4 in. to 1-1/8 in. thick
Heavy-duty cam-type clamps with sandpaper-backed locking bars provide firm grip of wood
Includes: Half-Blind/Sliding Dovetail Template (model 4211), Through Dovetail/Box Joint Template (model 4213), Miniature Template (model 4215), Four Router Bits (models 43776pc, 43743pc, 43014pc, 43777pc), Four Template Guides (models 42037, 42040, 42046 and 42054), Two Lock Nuts, Wrench and Operating Manual


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

FWIW...
I gave away my PC dovetail jig and bought the Leigh D4R because I wanted to do more better...

here's a few threads on those two jigs....

Router Forums - Search Results


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I used a bottom-of-the-line Craftsman half-blind jig many years ago, then bought the Leigh D4R Pro a couple of years ago. I've built almost 2 dozen drawers with the Leigh. That's my only dovetail jig experience and I've never used other jigs. Having said that, the tolerances in making dovetail joints fit properly are in a couple thousands of an inch. I think joining two dovetailed boards together to make a wider one would be an exercise in frustration. Not saying it can't be done, but difficult and time-consuming. If there's any chance you'll want to make joints more than 12 inches wide, spring for the wide jig. I love the versatility of the Leigh D4R Pro. I'd buy the Leigh jig again in a second.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> FWIW...
> I gave away my PC dovetail jig and bought the Leigh D4R because I wanted to do more better...
> 
> here's a few threads on those two jigs....
> ...


Thanks. I have already been reading older threads and sorting through a bunch of topics elsewhere as well. It seems the D4R is quite popular but still has it share of bad reviews. I still can't get over the fact that sooner or they appear to wear to the point they are no longer accurate and the fix isn't as easy as replacing the fingers. 

Coming from someone who has never done dovetails is it that difficult to dovetail two separate boards and then join them together accurately? If not, is it just too time consuming over having the larger 24" jig?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

96BelisleAs said:


> Thanks. I have already been reading older threads and sorting through a bunch of topics elsewhere as well. It seems the D4R is quite popular *but still has it share of bad reviews. *I still can't get over the fact that sooner *or they appear to wear to the point they are no longer accurate* and the fix isn't as easy as replacing the fingers.
> 
> Coming from someone who has never done dovetails is it that difficult to dovetail two separate boards and then join them together accurately? If not, is it just too time consuming over having the larger 24" jig?


what bad reviews....
wear.... horse hockey... and it's the 1st time I've heard about it...
my last use of the Leigh was two thousand eight hundred (give or take a few) drawers and there's no wear to notice or speak of....

if you ever have an issue w/ the D4 call Leigh... their CS/TS is absolutely stellar....
WTB PC isn't.. I've been there w/ them...

if you wish to edge join two boards together, even at compound angles, go for it.. all it will take is some practice...


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> if you wish to edge join two boards together, even at compound angles, go for it.. all it will take is some practice...


Stick, If I understand him correctly, he's talking about using his 12" jig to make boxes that are more than 12" tall. It would seem that getting the pins and tails to mate properly at that horizontal joint would be difficult . . . but I've never tried it.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> what bad reviews....
> wear.... horse hockey... and it's the 1st time I've heard about it...
> my last use of the Leigh was two thousand eight hundred (give or take a few) drawers and there's no wear to notice or speak of....
> 
> ...


I read it on several reviews people reporting it. That is why I was skeptical. Had it been just one I wouldn't have taken it seriously. If I can get the Leigh for the right price I am going to pick one up and return the PC system. 




DonkeyHody said:


> Stick, If I understand him correctly, he's talking about using his 12" jig to make boxes that are more than 12" tall. It would seem that getting the pins and tails to mate properly at that horizontal joint would be difficult . . . but I've never tried it.


That is what I was asking. I didn't think it would be that difficult but of course I've never done dovetail so my opinion on the matter means very little.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DonkeyHody said:


> Stick, If I understand him correctly, he's talking about using his 12" jig to make boxes that are more than 12" tall. It would seem that getting the pins and tails to mate properly at that horizontal joint would be difficult . . . but I've never tried it.


using a 12'' jig to make a dovetail joint on material longer/wider than 12'' is a real feat if not impossible unless you edge join several dovetailed pieces together...
the trick is to blend/meld it all together to look right unless some creativity is employed...
in effect stacking several bottomless/topless boxes together...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

96BelisleAs said:


> I* read it on several reviews people reporting it.* That is why I was skeptical. Had it been just one I wouldn't have taken it seriously. If I can get the Leigh for the right price I am going to pick one up and return the PC system.
> *
> Any complaints?*
> I couldn’t find any complaints for this dovetail jig on consumer sites around the internet. If there is anything that users point out, it’s that it does require a little time to get it set up but the instruction DVD and manual are put together so well it makes it so easy – and once it is set up the results are amazing!
> ...


see post #8...


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

I bought my Leigh because it could do variable widths on the dovetails. I like mine a lot. I didn't use the DVD just the manual and had good joints on the 2nd try. The first try I goofed up the spacing. Having tolerances of .001 inches you can make some really good looking joints. You can get a less expensive model like the Super Jig 12, 18, or 24. You won't be sorry if you buy the Leigh. Where did you find the bad reviews?


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

While researching online reading up on all of the different jigs I read I believe it was 3 reviews from various places mentioning issues with the fingers. I was also looking at the Super 24 and he D4 and D3 (because of price). They weren't article related reviews. They were customer related reviews.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

96BelisleAs said:


> I pulled the trigger on the PC 4216 Combo Kit for $185 after tax (Looks like it has gone up since buying it a couple days ago) from Home Depot. I might have the opportunity to pick up one of the other jigs up locally pretty much brand new for around $450. My issue is the price difference worth it to get one of the other units. I have no issue returning the PC 4216 to store if need be once I get it.
> 
> I do plan on getting a biscuit/plate joiner and want to know if its that difficult to do dovetails say doing two 12" boards and using biscuits to join them? Or should I just get the larger jig for over twice as much? The issues that worried with me with the 24" Leigh and the Omnijig is the fingers over time will no longer tighten correctly even after replacing them.
> 
> ...


Now then, go to the Porter Cable site and download and print out the 4216 supplement manual and you will be surprised at what can be done with the PC 4216 Jig. Including through dovetails with UNLIMITED board length.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> Now then, go to the Porter Cable site and download and print out the 4216 supplement manual and you will be surprised at what can be done with the PC 4216 Jig. Including through dovetails with UNLIMITED board length.



I think I am going to try and find a used Leigh D4R or an Omnijig 77240. It just seems like they are less hassle for larger stock. Only issue I am having between the two is finding used copies for a reasonable price, that and the omnijig doesn't come ready to make sliding dovetails without spending more money on accessories.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

I was highly disappointed. I had watched a Leigh D4R on ebay all week and bid on it at $606 last night (it had the router bit set with it as well) I was certain it wouldn't go anywhere near that high and I lost. Shortly after my fortune turned around. I went on craigslist to see if a guy sort of locally still had the D4 for $225 and someone just listed a D4R for $425. I called him he said he'd take $250 for it and 5 hours later of driving its mine. Only issue is it doesn't have a sliding dovetail guide (I thought it was supposed to have one) I believe it is missing two teeth and no router bits. Its in great shape. I'm just glad I can stop looking and missing out on it every time I try and buy it. I hope I don't regret getting it over the Omnijig 77240.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Eric

This guy is in Kitchener, Ontario - listed on Kijiji. he's offering to ship anywhere in Canada for $40. Not sure where you are located, but if the price suits you, you might be able to work out some shipping

LEIGH D4 Dovetail Jig with Router Bits Manual Woodworking | hand tools | Mississauga / Peel Region | Kijiji

Edit: just saw your last post and see that you bought one already - disregard


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks. I could have got the D4 locally for $225 with accessories. Now I just have to figure out how I am going to do sliding dovetails.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Eric
> 
> This guy is in Kitchener, Ontario - listed on Kijiji. he's offering to ship anywhere in Canada for $40. Not sure where you are located, but if the price suits you, you might be able to work out some shipping
> 
> ...


Disregard??? Can't possibly do that. It's on the way to me as of tomorrow.

Many thanks for posting that. Got a good deal too! :smile:

The old age pensioner thing works every time. >


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

96BelisleAs said:


> I was highly disappointed. I had watched a Leigh D4R on ebay all week and bid on it at $606 last night (it had the router bit set with it as well) I was certain it wouldn't go anywhere near that high and I lost. Shortly after my fortune turned around. I went on craigslist to see if a guy sort of locally still had the D4 for $225 and someone just listed a D4R for $425. I called him he said he'd take $250 for it and 5 hours later of driving its mine. Only issue is it doesn't have a sliding dovetail guide (I thought it was supposed to have one) I believe it is missing two teeth and no router bits. Its in great shape. I'm just glad I can stop looking and missing out on it every time I try and buy it. I hope I don't regret getting it over the Omnijig 77240.


I was just on the Leigh site, and you can get just about any part that you might need for their jigs.

I have an email off to them asking a couple of questions about the D4 and i will find out about the sliding dovetail setup directly from them as well. I'll let you know what they have to say.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> I was just on the Leigh site, and you can get just about any part that you might need for their jigs.
> 
> I have an email off to them asking a couple of questions about the D4 and i will find out about the sliding dovetail setup directly from them as well. I'll let you know what they have to say.


Thanks I was looking around trying to find the parts. He printed out part of the manual for me but I couldn't find the parts list in it. Maybe its the cross cut bar #422 and 2 cross cut bar clamps #431? The guy I got it from wasn't sure because he was selling it for someone else. I'll probably end up buying the $270 accessory kit with the bits and the router support fence.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Disregard??? Can't possibly do that. It's on the way to me as of tomorrow.
> 
> Many thanks for posting that. Got a good deal too! :smile:
> 
> The old age pensioner thing works every time. >


Glad it's going to a good home. Kitchener was my old stomping ground and only an hour from me, so when I'm on Kijiji I always check for tools in the surrounding area.

If I hadn't just bought a Bosch 1617EVSPK and some accessories I might have considered it myself. But I'm just finishing a 6 week holiday in Floria and the exchange rate on our dollar is killing me. Couldn't justify spending more money on toys, I mean tools.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Glad it's going to a good home. Kitchener was my old stomping ground and only an hour from me, so when I'm on Kijiji I always check for tools in the surrounding area.
> 
> If I hadn't just bought a Bosch 1617EVSPK and some accessories I might have considered it myself. But I'm just finishing a 6 week holiday in Floria and the exchange rate on our dollar is killing me. Couldn't justify spending more money on toys, I mean tools.


Yep, that exchange rate is wicked. .74 cents today, and that's without any of the usual fees.

I searched the local Craigslist and a D4R went for $325 (I think) in January in Vancouver. So they are out there if you keep your eyes open.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

96BelisleAs said:


> While researching online reading up on all of the different jigs I read I believe it was 3 reviews from various places mentioning issues with the fingers. I was also looking at the Super 24 and he D4 and D3 (because of price). They weren't article related reviews. They were customer related reviews.


I may have found the same sort of complaint that you are referring to. Not really a complaint as such, more of a "to let you know" thing about not waiting until the router has stopped before removing it from the jig.

The fingers are designed to get chewed up before you break a bit. New fingers are available inexpensively $7 each, and much less if you get a whole set. The reviewer had only bought three new fingers over a period of several years. Frankly, I don't think it is anything to worry about.

Apparently the Leigh Manual is the best written manual in the world. Nothing is left to chance. Follow it and you cannot go wrong. So says the reviewer that I read as well as the fellow I bought the jig from this evening.

Really looking forward to causing some trouble with the jig. :smile:


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

96BelisleAs said:


> Thanks. I could have got the D4 locally for $225 with accessories. Now I just have to figure out how I am going to do sliding dovetails.


Do them on the router table if you don't have the PC 4216 Jig. A very simple 3 step process. If you don't have a router table do them with a hand held router, still a simple 3 step process.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> I may have found the same sort of complaint that you are referring to. Not really a complaint as such, more of a "to let you know" thing about not waiting until the router has stopped before removing it from the jig.
> 
> The fingers are designed to get chewed up before you break a bit. New fingers are available inexpensively $7 each, and much less if you get a whole set. The reviewer had only bought three new fingers over a period of several years. Frankly, I don't think it is anything to worry about.
> 
> ...


$7 each is music to my ears. I watched several videos on it and it seems fairly simple. I'm only 2 hours from Canada I never even thought about looking over there for Leigh jigs. Oh well I can't beat getting one for $250. 



Ken Bee said:


> Do them on the router table if you don't have the PC 4216 Jig. A very simple 3 step process. If you don't have a router table do them with a hand held router, still a simple 3 step process.


I bought the PC Jig that came with the three extra templates. I was going to return it since I haven't opened it yet. Not sure if there is a reason to keep it or not since I have the Leigh now. When I mentioned how I am going to do sliding dovetails I meant on the Leigh. I wasn't sure if I could find the missing part(s) to do it on the Leigh. I do have a small router table and even I didn't I know I could just build a little jig to do it by hand.


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Would there be any reason of instead of spending $280 on this D4R Accessory kit below to get the router support and the 12 piece router bit set 
Leigh AC D24 Leigh Jig Accessory Kit | eBay

for the same price keep my PC Porter Cable set with 4 jigs and 4 router bits plus still get the router support/vacuum attachment for the D4R. I haven't looked much into the cost of router bits and wasn't sure how important it is to have the extra 8 bits vs having another dovetail system. My guess would be you guys will say the $280 Leigh Accessories system over getting just the Leigh Accessory Router Guide plus keeping my PC Combo System but it doesn't hurt to ask before I spend the cash.
Vacuum Router Support for D4R D4 D3 D1258R D1258 Jigs | eBay

Vacuum Router Support for D4R D4 D3 D1258R D1258 Jigs | eBay


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Further to my post regarding contacting Leigh, I have received a most courteous reply from Jan Heath. 

Here is a link (which I hope will work) which should prove helpful.

https://www.leighjigs.com/download/EARLY JIG COMPARISON Oct24 12.pdf 

I will very likely be in the Coquitlam area at the end of the month and will do my best to drop in and visit the company in person.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

96BelisleAs said:


> $7 each is music to my ears. I watched several videos on it and it seems fairly simple. I'm only 2 hours from Canada I never even thought about looking over there for Leigh jigs. Oh well I can't beat getting one for $250.
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the PC Jig that came with the three extra templates. I was going to return it since I haven't opened it yet. Not sure if there is a reason to keep it or not since I have the Leigh now. When I mentioned how I am going to do sliding dovetails I meant on the Leigh. I wasn't sure if I could find the missing part(s) to do it on the Leigh. I do have a small router table and even I didn't I know I could just build a little jig to do it by hand.


In my opinion the smartest thing you could do is return the the overpriced Leigh system and pop the lid on the PC Jig. It won't do anything the PC 4216 Jig won't do and in some cases not as much. Just because the Leigh costs 3 to 4 times as much as the PC 4216 doesn't mean it is 3 to 4 times as versatile.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ken...
clearly you haven't any personal experience w/ Leigh jigs and the company..


----------



## 96BelisleAs (Aug 13, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> In my opinion the smartest thing you could do is return the the overpriced Leigh system and pop the lid on the PC Jig. It won't do anything the PC 4216 Jig won't do and in some cases not as much. Just because the Leigh costs 3 to 4 times as much as the PC 4216 doesn't mean it is 3 to 4 times as versatile.


I am seriously considering keeping it. It has a 90 day money back guarantee so it gives me plenty of time to make up my mind whether it makes sense to have two dovetail jigs. 



Stick486 said:


> Ken...
> clearly you haven't any personal experience w/ Leigh jigs and the company..


My only issue with the Leigh jig I got was it was not the pro. And it came with no bits and no other accessories. After researching the prices for parts and the cost of the accessories I was going to buy anyways. I think I am going to sell it for a profit since I got a great deal on it and buy a new Pro with all the major accessories. 

Off topic but I just picked up the Bosch Bushing Template 7 Piece set and a couple other things and it just crossed my mind I should get a digital caliper. Any recommendations on a good one at a decent price? Preferably one more geared towards woodworking with fractions.

edit: I would also like to add Leigh customer service was friendly, extremely helpful and got back to me within minutes every time. They made a great first impression on me. I had a bit of negative first impression with Infinity so Leigh definitely gained future business over them that is for sure.


----------



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Leigh's customer service is outstanding based upon my experience with them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bigarm said:


> Leigh's customer service is outstanding based upon my experience with them.


then some...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> Ken...
> clearly you haven't any personal experience w/ Leigh jigs and the company..


As a matter of fact I haven't. I honestly can't justify $400.00 to $600.00 for a dovetail jig that does the very same thing my under $200.00 PC 4216 jig does. In fact I can do what the Leigh jig does and better with my dovetail saw and marking gauge and don't have to worry about tech support.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> As a matter of fact I haven't. I honestly can't justify $400.00 to $600.00 for a dovetail jig that does the very same thing my under $200.00 PC 4216 jig does. In fact I can do what the Leigh jig does and better with my dovetail saw and marking gauge and don't have to worry about tech support. Like the old saying, "A Fool And His Money Are Soon Parted" and that certainly applies to buying a Leigh dovetail jig.


okay...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well now I feel like a fool, not, my Leigh is on the way. I do have a PC and it is ok, I just wanted one with more adjustment.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Ken Bee said:


> As a matter of fact I haven't. I honestly can't justify $400.00 to $600.00 for a dovetail jig that does the very same thing my under $200.00 PC 4216 jig does. In fact I can do what the Leigh jig does and better with my dovetail saw and marking gauge and don't have to worry about tech support. Like the old saying, "A Fool And His Money Are Soon Parted" and that certainly applies to buying a Leigh dovetail jig.


Ken, in that case I envy you.

I wish I was so good that I could outperform the Leigh jig with my dovetail saws and chisels...but sadly, I cannot.

I am curious (as is Stick) as to why you are so down on the Leigh?

It is, in my opinion - along with a few thousand others - the best dovetail jig in the world.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

cocobolo1 said:


> Ken, in that case I envy you.
> 
> I wish I was so good that I could outperform the Leigh jig with my dovetail saws and chisels...but sadly, I cannot.
> 
> ...


It isn't so much I am down on the Leigh Jig as it is the cost of a jig that actually isn't any better than several other jigs or ways to cut dovetails. A dovetail is a dovetail is a dovetail no matter how it is cut and I just don't see laying out all that money to cut a dovetail. Granted it is reputed to be the best dovetail jig in existence, but is it really? In my opinion what makes it seem the best is that people are fooled into thinking it is the best is because it costs so much thereby it has to be the best. What we get caught up in here in this forum is it is a router forum and not a true woodworking forum. There is much more to woodworking than routers and their usage and I for one am slowly getting away from using my routers for all aspects of woodworking. In fact I am thinking of selling 4 or 5 of them because I just don't use them any longer. That is the reason I have learned to cut dovetails and box joints by hand. There is also no limitations to cutting dovetails when done by hand as opposed to using a jig. I do like my PC 4216 but I can cut a half dozen dovetails by hand in less time than it takes to get setup and cut just the first one with the jig. I have learned to use a circular saw and jig saw to replace a table saw and band saw because my minuscule shop and budget isn't big enough to utilize the larger tools.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ken, why are you so upset w/ Leigh???
you really don't have a clue as to all that this jig offers... 

BTW...
if you clip/cut/damage the template on the PC it's around 130$$ and 7$$ for the Leigh...
and you can't do compound dovetails on the PC AFAIK...

you sound like so many that condemn the LV MK II on price alone till they get one in theirs hands and use it...
then all of a sudden it's a sound investment worth every cent and then some...


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> Ken, why are you so upset w/ Leigh???
> you really don't have a clue as to all that this jig offers...
> 
> BTW...
> ...


Have I ever said I didn't think the Leigh dovetail jig wasn't as advertised? As far as simplicity goes it is probably the best on the market. It is the cost I object to in comparison to other jigs that can do the same thing at a much lower price. Like I said, a dovetail is a dovetail no matter how it is cut. By hand or with the Leigh it still comes out the same, a dovetail. Why is that so hard to understand? The problem as I see it is that people read a post and then put their own twist to it. Such as what makes you think I don't know anything about the Leigh Jig? My Leigh instruction manual is pretty well written with all kinds of information on the operation and maintenance for the Leigh Jig.

And yes you can do compound dovetails on the PC. Get the supplemental manual off the PC site and you will find it can do as much as the Leigh and possibly more in certain areas. Guess what, compound dovetails can be done by hand also. Now isn't that something?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ken Bee said:


> Have I ever said I didn't think the Leigh dovetail jig wasn't as advertised? As far as simplicity goes it is probably the best on the market. It is the cost I object to in comparison *to other jigs that can do the same thing at a much lower price.* Like I said, a dovetail is a dovetail no matter how it is cut. By hand or with the Leigh it still comes out the same, a dovetail. *Why is that so hard to understand?* The problem as I see it is that people read a post and then put their own twist to it. Such as what makes you think I don't know anything about the Leigh Jig? My Leigh instruction manual is pretty well written with all kinds of information on the operation and maintenance for the Leigh Jig.
> 
> And yes you can do compound dovetails on the PC. Get the supplemental manual off the PC site and you will find it can do as much as the Leigh and possibly more in certain areas. *Guess what, compound dovetails can be done by hand also. Now isn't that something?*


no, they can not do the same as the Leigh...
nor as well...
certainly not the PC...
I've owned the PC..

understand??? what's to understand....
other than you think w/ your wallet and lack DTE experience...

you repeatedly bring up hand cut DT's...
that apples to oranges analogies in the realm of jigs...
even if you have the aides and gudes for them,,,

*EOS...*


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Since the almighty dollar seems to be the big stumbling block here, I just did a price comparison for Canadian buyers.

Us Canadians have to contend with this sort of thing all the time.

From Amazon in Canada, the PC jig costs $383.03, delivered, including taxes.

The Leigh jig I just bough used, in as-new condition, with full set of router bits, cost me $375.00 Cdn, delivered.

Yes, the Leigh is used, but very little, and it really is as new.

Reminds me of the Sawstop table saw. Well over $5,000 delivered in Canada, and it doesn't cut wood any better than a drastically less expensive saw.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Gentlemen...please...this sort of talk is unnecessary on this forum.

By all means discuss the jigs, but personal insults have no place on this or any other forum.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Keith

Couldn't agree with you more - surprised none of the mods haven't stepped in.

On a side note, I presume you received the Leigh you bought in Kitchener. Are the bits you received specifically matched to the jig, and does this hold true for other jigs, ie: the PC versions?
Again, I'm presuming you only need to get a dovetail bit with the same angle, ie 7°?


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

cocobolo1 said:


> Gentlemen...pease...this sort of talk is unnecessary on this forum.
> 
> By all means discuss the jigs, but personal insults have no place on this or any other forum.


I agree wholeheartly. I don't like it any more than anybody else and this is no place to air out insults.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

As far as the Leigh jig goes my three favorite features are the single pass half blind dovetails, the dust extractor with router support and the square drive screws. Actually those aren't the total number of outstanding features but they are my favorites. I did have to drill the pins for the nylon stop rod but Leigh in its infinite wisdom has a downloadable tech bulliten on how to do that. I really don't have much use for the half blind dovetail but when I do it is simple to set the jig up for the one pass cut. I don't try cutting half blind dovetails by hand so the Leigh comes in handy for the rare times I use them. Another feature I like about my D4R Pro are the Isoloc templates. So far I only have the Key template but in time I would like to have a couple more of them. I am still not happy about the cost of the jig or templates but in many ways it is worth what I have tied up in the system. Even though I would never buy it again it has served me well. Like I said, "A Fool And His Money Are Soon Parted". I bought it on a whim after reading the mostly positive reviews and the many posts in the various woodworking forums.

I am still trying to get away from relying on the modern tools as much as possible.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

vchiarelli said:


> Keith
> 
> Couldn't agree with you more - surprised none of the mods haven't stepped in.
> 
> ...


Vince, the parcel is due to arrive by snail mail on March 24th. 

The seller tells me the bits are those supplied by Leigh, so I can only assume that they will work fine.

I have several other dovetail bits here, so I think I'm pretty well covered.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

cocobolo1 said:


> Vince, the parcel is due to arrive by snail mail on March 24th.
> 
> The seller tells me the bits are those supplied by Leigh, so I can only assume that they will work fine.
> 
> I have several other dovetail bits here, so I think I'm pretty well covered.


almost any 8 or 14° bit will work...

Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Dovetail, Leigh, Incra router bit
Woodworker.com: WOODTEK DOVETAIL BIT FOR LEIGH JIG
Dovetail 
Bits for Leigh Jigs - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Stick486 said:


> almost any 8 or 14° bit will work...
> 
> Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Dovetail, Leigh, Incra router bit
> Woodworker.com: WOODTEK DOVETAIL BIT FOR LEIGH JIG
> Dovetail Bits for Leigh Jigs - Lee Valley Tools


Stick, Amazon sells a Whiteside 7 piece set for just a shade under $100.00 if memory serves. I do know Whiteside bits are top of the line and the dovetail bits are no exception.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good to see the change of tone on this one!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

cocobolo1 said:


> Vince, the parcel is due to arrive by snail mail on March 24th.
> 
> The seller tells me the bits are those supplied by Leigh, so I can only assume that they will work fine.
> 
> I have several other dovetail bits here, so I think I'm pretty well covered.





Stick486 said:


> almost any 8 or 14° bit will work...
> 
> Whiteside Router Bits from Woodworkersworld.net--Dovetail, Leigh, Incra router bit
> Woodworker.com: WOODTEK DOVETAIL BIT FOR LEIGH JIG
> Dovetail Bits for Leigh Jigs - Lee Valley Tools


Keith - it was more of a question than a concern for your supply>

thanks stick - it was a general question re: angle of dovetail bits in general. You say any 8° or 14° will work - I presume that holds true for any/most jigs and not only the Leigh??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

vchiarelli said:


> Keith - it was more of a question than a concern for your supply>
> 
> thanks stick - it was a general question re: angle of dovetail bits in general. You say any 8° or 14° will work - I presume that holds true for any/most jigs and not only the Leigh??


I did say alomost any...
choose wisely...
don't remember what works on a PC...
google says this..

Woodworker.com: WOODTEK<SUP>®</SUP> OMNIJIG ROUTER BITS

read after the posted link......

the Freud line up for Leigh... 
7½° work..
http://www.justfreud.com/freud_dovetail_bits.htm


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well gentlemen I feel that everyone has had their say, does not seem to be anything new to add!
so I am closing this thread.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't been following this thread because I'm supposed to be busy grouting my new tile floor and what could go wrong with a thread on which jig members prefer right? Here is how it's going to work gentlemen.* Any more comments insulting any other member's intelligence or any other remark that is considered rude will net the offender a temporary holiday away from this forum.* All of the uncalled for remarks to date have been removed.

When the question is asked about which is the better of two jigs it is an opportunity for those with personal experience to share it. Saying that someone is stupid for buying it will not be tolerated now or ever.


----------

